# 1/2 ton question



## drtumolo (Dec 10, 2005)

I plow my 1/3 mile driveway for the last 15 years with dakota's and a western plow. I have never had any problems from plowing but I now would like to upgrade to a 2014 ram 1500 crew cab. I am reading all the post that say you can not plow with a 1500 but most of the plow companies offer a plow for it. Opinions wanted on if you think it will work for me and what plow should I get?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If your plowing your driveway with a Dakota, you'll be fine with a 1/2 ton. Whatever truck you get, make sure you can get a plow for it FIRST.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Western half ton series should fit. 

or boss htx would also work


----------



## drtumolo (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess my concern is I read horror stories about the elec assist stearing having problems with the increased weight and also one post of a frame issue. I figured I would ask here for some first hand experience.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd love to get a 1500 but like you I plow also. There new knob on the dash to select drive and reverse scares the hell out of me. On a regular night I'm in an out of drive an reverse probably 500 times. I have no clue if it can take the abuse.


----------



## drtumolo (Dec 10, 2005)

I only plow my own drive and it doesnt require much reverse. From what I have read I think the 8 spd will handle it. Just worried about the front end and the frame.


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a 2010 1500 that Ive been plowing commercially with for 2 years. The truck has done fine with no problems, I also carry 1000lbs of bagged salt. Im not saying this is the ideal setup by any means. If I can plow commercial accounts with mine, a driveway is a breeze. The biggest problem you will have is ground clearance, I had to install a leveling kit on mine to make it work. i run a western ultra mount 7.5 pro plow.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

trevier;2036531 said:


> I'd love to get a 1500 but like you I plow also. There new knob on the dash to select drive and reverse scares the hell out of me. On a regular night I'm in an out of drive an reverse probably 500 times. I have no clue if it can take the abuse.


The knob is no different than a steering column shifter. They are all electronic. And the rotary shifter is very solid. 
If I had to put a western 1/2 ton series on mine I would not be scared of it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

MXZ1983;2036659 said:


> The knob is no different than a steering column shifter. They are all electronic. And the rotary shifter is very solid.
> If I had to put a western 1/2 ton series on mine I would not be scared of it.


So there's no cable anymore on any 1/2 ton?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nope. All electronic.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

MXZ1983;2036659 said:


> The knob is no different than a steering column shifter. They are all electronic. And the rotary shifter is very solid.
> If I had to put a western 1/2 ton series on mine I would not be scared of it.


this might change things. My other problem is I tow a 16ft contractor trailer for my job being a contractor. It's a big trailer and pretty heavy.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

My '07 Ram half-ton was able to tow up to 8K I believe. I'm guessing the new ones can probably tow more. How heavy is your trailer when it's loaded?


----------



## drtumolo (Dec 10, 2005)

I am thinking about one of the following plows.
Sno dogg MD80
Western HTS
Myers Home plow Full Hydraulic Power - Blade Length - 7'6"

Any thoughts? Please keep in mind that I will only be plowing my own 1/3 mile gravel driveway.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

drtumolo;2037478 said:


> I am thinking about one of the following plows.
> Sno dogg MD80
> Western HTS
> Myers Home plow Full Hydraulic Power - Blade Length - 7'6"


All plows pretty much do the same thing in the snow. the biggest difference is in the mounting brackets and hardware.

I own the Western HTS. I'll tell you the biggest pro for me was the removable receiver brackets. I like having full ground clearance when I'm not plowing. The only con I have noticed so far is that there is not a chain lift, but rather only the hydraulic ram, so it has limited stacking height. The flip side of this is you can get down pressure for backdragging. not a big deal for my driveway, but something to be aware of.

I have no experience with snodogg. My opinion with the Meyer home plow- you get what you pay for. Its a lot cheaper, but it is super light duty. I wouldn't want to bother with something that small/ cheap. but if you really only plow your driveway and don't get a ton of snow, it could work for you.

I hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You have scrape lock, that's not the same as down pressure. The only plow with down pressure is Snoway. OP, you'll be fine with either one of the first two. I personally would go with the MD, but I've had good experiences with Snowdogg. The above poster is right about the Western and the removable receivers though. My mount hangs low and I have to pay attention when pulling up to curbs.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Harleyjeff;2037600 said:


> You have scrape lock, that's not the same as down pressure.


Harleyjeff, thanks for pointing that out, I guess I wasn't thinking about it, but yes, rather than the cylinder actually pushing the plow down, all it does is not let it lift up. I haven't used the new plow yet, just got it this year. upgraded from an old Unimount.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

I will vouch for the Snowdogg. Ram 1500 with an MD75. Going on five years now... Not one failue... The only downside is they takle time to figure out the mounting process. It's not hard just finnicky.


----------



## drtumolo (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess I am adding two more plows to the mix. I am looking at a last years model Blizzard 8000LT and this years model snowex 8000RD. Both are new and both the same price. All my local dealers are trying to convince me not to go with Snowdogg. They are saying to stick with western, blizzard, snowex or fisher. They all are about the same price new. Recommendations?


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Which brand to choose is a hard question. Its like asking what restaurant is the best. Everybody on here will tell you the brand they own is the best one. I only know Westerns.
As far as I know any straight blade is going to push snow the same way. The variables are the mounting brackets and your choice of dealership. It sounds like you have talked to several dealers- have you been there in person and seen how the plows all operate/mount? If you have found any differences between each plow, which one do you like better? You are the one who has to mount it/ service it for yourself.


----------



## drtumolo (Dec 10, 2005)

I only have talked to them by phone. I was pretty much set on a snowdogg but then every dealer I talked to was telling me the same thing about them. They said they are produced to hit a price point and that they used inferior hydraulic parts. I have no idea if that is true but more than one dealer told me exactly the same thing so I became concerned. The only plow I have ever owned is a western with the old uni mount system. It was a good plow but the western LT doesnt come in 8' so that is why I am looking at the other brands. From what I have been told the blizzard, snowex and western all use the western ultra mount so hookup should be the same between them.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I get by with my 7.5' blade. I don't think the extra 6" would save me more than 1 minute on my driveway.
But, yes, Douglas Dynamics owns all of those plow "brands" so the only choice is what color blade you want on the front of your truck! Seriously, I would choose the dealer I trusted more. I ended up driving farther to get mine installed by someone I trusted to do a good job.

I also went from the unimount to the new ultramount. My hook-up time went from like 5 minutes to now just 30 seconds.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

drtumolo;2039721 said:


> I only have talked to them by phone. I was pretty much set on a snowdogg but then every dealer I talked to was telling me the same thing about them. They said they are produced to hit a price point and that they used inferior hydraulic parts. I have no idea if that is true but more than one dealer told me exactly the same thing so I became concerned. The only plow I have ever owned is a western with the old uni mount system. It was a good plow but the western LT doesnt come in 8' so that is why I am looking at the other brands. From what I have been told the blizzard, snowex and western all use the western ultra mount so hookup should be the same between them.


Part of that is true. They are designed to hit a price point. That being said, they are definitely still a quality product. I don't know about the half-ton marketed plows, but my 9'-6" V is a heavier gauge stainless than the other manufacturers are, larger lift cylinder, and several other things that escape me at the moment. And the stainless will look good forever vs. the peeling and rust spots on other blades.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

drtumolo;2037478 said:


> I am thinking about one of the following plows.
> Sno dogg MD80
> Western HTS
> Myers Home plow Full Hydraulic Power - Blade Length - 7'6"
> ...


I would never buy another Snow Dogg.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

And I wont buy anything but a Dogg... 

Looking at VMD next..

gb


----------



## drtumolo (Dec 10, 2005)

The last two post are what cause my concern. One person has nothing but problems and the next nothing but praise.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

For what your doing you buy the Snow Dogg MD75 or MD80 put the cost difference in the snowy day fund and then if anything does happen (which is unlikely) you have the funds readily available. The MD is a medium duty. From my perspective you need to consider two things.

Cost why spend more than what you need to and the second is are you taking the plow on and off daily to do your work. I put mine on when the weatherman calls for the first snow and the ground is frozen. It stays on for the duration unless a kid needs to borrow my truck or I head north for snowmobiling. I have my on/off figured out so it's 5 minutes either on / or off. 

All I see around here are Boss and Snowdogg.... big delta in price.


----------



## drtumolo (Dec 10, 2005)

I am back on the snow plow search. I had a deal worked out for a second hand MD80 but that has fallen thru. To recap I am plowing only my 1/3 mile stone driveway with a 2014 Ram 1500. Looking for the best plow for the job. New plows all cost within a couple hundred of each other so cost isnt really a factor. I have all the major plow companies represented by local dealers so service isnt a problem. I just dont want problems from the plow so looking for recomendations.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

drtumolo;2046669 said:


> I am back on the snow plow search. I had a deal worked out for a second hand MD80 but that has fallen thru. To recap I am plowing only my 1/3 mile stone driveway with a 2014 Ram 1500. Looking for the best plow for the job. New plows all cost within a couple hundred of each other so cost isnt really a factor. I have all the major plow companies represented by local dealers so service isnt a problem. I just dont want problems from the plow so looking for recomendations.


I'm not one to recommend a half ton truck. But I'm set in my ways. Lots of guys plow snow with half ton truck with no issues. Is the towing thing local or are you going some distance hills etc. The Hemi is torquey for gas and tows well.

As far as the plow goes your going to get all kind of opinions. They all do the same thing when they hit the ground and pushing. Some are more efficient than others. Your only plowing your own driveway. You should be fine with the Dodge. Good luck with your search for a plow set up.


----------

